# BC Seed Company, "THC 54.3%"...???!!!



## stonedwoodsman (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Group,
  Have any of you ever heard of/dealt with "*BC Seeds*" ?

I just read of six of their strains, with THC figures ranging between 33% up to a [non]-believable 54.3% THC.

Here's what they listed:

Pit Bull/Pashmina 33% - 36% THC
Euphoria Unlimited 36% THC
Oracle Bud 45% THC
Infinity Bliss Bud 49% THC
Infinity Bud 53.5% THC
and 
Big Drum Roll, Please....dum, dum, Dud, dum...
   "ANNIHILATION BUD" 54.3% THC   :holysheep: 

Is this even Possible???   

The highest THC numbers that I have ever seen is between 23 - 26% THC.

* Anyone in HOLLAND ever seen/heard of anything like these???

Confused and not stoned....

StonedWoodsman   :icon_smile: 
PS. I've just gotta get to the bottom of this one...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

Three...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2014)

Umm marketing scheme? Would be my geuss


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 24, 2014)

email them and ask for copies of the lab tests so you can call the labs to confirm...  ill bet my house you get no reply...

the highest lab tested flowers ive personally seen was moonshine haze and it was 33+%  thc...  ive seen oils test out at over 80% thc many times...


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Apr 25, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> email them and ask for copies of the lab tests so you can call the labs to confirm... ill bet my house you get no reply...
> 
> the highest lab tested flowers ive personally seen was moonshine haze and it was 33+% thc... ive seen oils test out at over 80% thc many times...


 
Check out the May issue of High Times magazine!
 They've got some nice percentages from their REAL testing, but not 54%.

BTW-Anybody got any Doctors names for somebody in CT, for a reccomendation for a Med. MJ Card?
  I need some reccomendations before I go see 'GOD', one of only 4 Doctors in this crummy State, who has the power of GOD to grant a person this Golden Card!!

You folks in Colorado, Oregon and Washington State don't know how lucky you are!

Stonedwoodsman........not so stoned anymore...:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Stoned woodsman beat me to it. The Hightimes talks about this. Most test are not done properly and numbers where fudge. None of the bud broke 30% THC in the HighTimes article


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 20, 2014)

Do these idiots really think people will buy from them after spamming like this. Seems like a total waste of time for them. I'm am quite sure that the quality and service they offer is very comparable to the quality of their spam.

I would rather not smoke than deal with someone like this.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 4, 2014)

Not too be confused with BC Bud Depot.....BCBD......Growing their B.C Mango right now, and their "The Big"(Leonard Peltier).....Good beans!! Good company! 

FYI..if you want to grow some fantastic beans from a reputable Canadian breeder.....Give Med Man's beans a try....I grew his Headband, Purple Pain Killer, Silver Skunk, and all were incredible F1 Hybrids!! You wanna talk about hybrid vigor....wow!  

Here's one of the Purple Pain Killers I grew in 12\12 from seed with my 250W HPS.... 

View attachment DSCF0685_zps7543a7a2.jpg


----------

